# Entry Express



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Anyone know what's going on with EE? Trying to do some entries and it does not want to come up! Tried several times today and on several different computers.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

Basically same here I just tried I can even open the page


----------



## Justin82 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks. I was hoping it wasn't just me.


----------



## Justin82 (Aug 30, 2015)

I have been trying to log into EE since 6am this morning with no success. Not sure what is going on?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Me, too  ..thought I had done something to block it etc....must be the site, not us!


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Me, too. Wanted to get the starting dogs for the Wisconsin Amateur field trial this weekend. I though it was on my end.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, still down.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

ugh....leaving for FT later today, want to check info. Think this is the 3rd day of the issue, actually...later on Tues started not being able to access..


----------



## grbaygoldens (Jun 13, 2009)

Has anyone talked to EE to find out when they will be back online?


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

I set an email, but still no response!


----------



## Louiseau (Sep 26, 2013)

Still no access


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

http://images.akc.org/pdf/AFN999_1003.pdf

just in case


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

From Retriever News: "There has been a server failure and they are working to resolve the issues. ... I can tell you that the Dow closed at 16492.68 on Tuesday. Sorry about that and thank you for your patience."


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Lee, change your avatar to black and maybe they'll respond 

Jeff


----------



## mstogsdill (Dec 4, 2013)

I was going to run this weekend and my female just came into season. I was told I could get a vet check and have my money refunded, but who do I contact? This was for Blackwater in Albion, In. Any help I would appreciate it. 
Thanks'
Mike Stogsdill


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

If you are a subscriber to the "Retreiver News," you can click on this link and get the name and contact info of the trial secretary. I'm sure everyone knows EE is down.

http://www.theretrievernews.com/akc-field-trials.html


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

How are you all doing entries for any upcoming trials? I forget how to do the old fashion way and not even sure the clubs are prepared to do it.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I just talked to the Retriever News folks which are working very hard to get things back up so folks can enter. First, the AKC is going to relax entries, so the Monday close will be pushed back. Second, they are working on a way to take entries via the AKC store or something similar. Stay tuned for information which should be released on RTF, Facebook, etc.


----------



## oscar (Apr 3, 2009)

Good example of why it doesn't pay to wait till the last minute to enter


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Check post on main rtf forum for how to do old fashioned paper entries if you need to.


----------



## oscar (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe they can out source it to India


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Here's the back up plan and link:

http://www.theretrievernews.com/current-ee-outage-notice.html


----------



## Gold Strike Labradors (Jan 8, 2014)

*THANK YOU *drdawg


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Kudos to the IT tech who quickly put a solution together.


----------

